# AFC-Sired Yellow/Black Labrador Puppies



## Gordon Miner (May 12, 2009)

Ready June 19th. Sire: AFC Kayscreek's PDQ (FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC DB's Cracker of Clubmead "Ritz"), hips: OFA LR-145297E69M-PI, eyes: CERF LR-40261. Dam: Yellowstone's Faithful Chloe (FC-AFC Yellowstone's TNT Explosion "Nitro"), hips: OFA LR-160412G24F-PI, eyes: CERF LR-46169(06), CNM: LR-CNM08-877-F-PI. Guaranty. $500-$700.
http://www.wasatchlabradors.com


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Gordon,
do you know the EIC status of Chloe?


----------



## Gordon Miner (May 12, 2009)

No. But, I guaranty that the puppies will not be affected. Clients who care about it can test their puppy. The test costs $65. Contrary to what some people think, the test can actually tell whether the puppy is affected. So, they can get their result quickly without investing a lot of money into the dog.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll speak to Nitro's line. I don't know Chloe's mother, but I haven't heard of any problems on her sire's side. I own a Nitro son and have followed several litters on that side of the pedigree. All have been healthy.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

looks like a great litter, I have a friend getting one of them. Love those offspring of PD...
good luck with the rest.


----------

